
Vegan-mayo startup Hampton Creek plans to sell lab-grown meat - cardamomo
https://qz.com/1015757/vegan-mayo-startup-hampton-creek-is-producing-lab-made-meat-and-it-wants-to-sell-in-walmart-wmt-and-whole-foods-wfm/
======
gitpusher
These are the same people who got in trouble for having their employees buy up
all of their mayonnaise from grocery stores to inflate sales numbers, and
whose products were just dropped from Target stores due to contamination
concerns.

Between their track record and the chemical production methods described in
this article... I'd be highly skeptical of this product.

~~~
TillE
That kind of behavior is particularly annoying because their vegan mayo is
apparently really good. There's this terrible Silicon Valley disease where you
can never just have a small profitable company with a great semi-niche
product, it has to be huge and it has to get there by any means necessary.

